# 2009 Haunt Video Finally



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

After months of begging, pleading and downright threatening my sister to upload the video from last years Halloween, I finally got down to it and uploaded it myself. I don't think I did too bad for someone who has NO video editing skills.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dionica the video looks good. You have a very cool cemetery and the hallway is very spooky. Nice Job!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job on the video. Your haunt looks good


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome haunt! I bet that the video didn't even do it justice!


----------

